# Anyone have a good Sea Monkey Recipe



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that doesn't involve frying?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ceviche, it's great...


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Silly question, whats a sea monkey? Never heard of such.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Whiting, sea mullet... The ceviche sounds interesting.. Can you post your recipe?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Try just shallow frying in olive oil. Brings up the good cholesteral, lowers bad cholesteral, last time my doctor ran a test she freaked, (in a good way) at the levels...
It's not that a sea monkey filet is thick, so just quick fry on one side, flip and done. 
I understand that doesn't answer you original question, but if the healthyness is the concern, olive oil is the way to go. Grill in some tin foil with olive oil, bit of salt and peepr, boom!, done, if heat in the house in the summer is the concern.
Not to big on covering up the flavor of fish, might as well go to Capn' D's if fish flavor is the concern.
Catch a pile Neil?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

dirty, I've been saying it for years. Nothing beats the natural taste of fresh caught fish. Natural being fried. If you don't like the taste of fish, then why try to make up a chef Tell recipe and try to make it taste like something else, mainly a spice rack.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I broil a lot of fish. I generally fry whiting but I guarantee it will be good cooked like this:

Brush fillets with olive oil. Sprinkle on a little Old Bay or seasoning of your choice. Put in baking pan. Boil until almost done. Put a little honey on the fillets and put back in the oven and cook until done. Take out and enjoy. 

Darin


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

melted butter a good dry rub with a little added cayenne a little lemon, cook on grill crisp up skin and eat including tail...yum! (just did this tonight)


----------

